# Import Pick Ups.



## lb59 (Feb 22, 2005)

I LOVE THEM!
Especially the ones with an automatic transmission and air conditioning.

My first Import pick up was a 1979 Datsun 5 speed I bought in 1981.
I Drove it until 1991.
Got rid of it with 117,000 miles on it.
Body was rough by them but it was still A 1 mechanically and ran like new.

My next one was a new 1989 Nissan purchased in November 1989 with Auto and Air, which I still own with only 30,000 miles on it and in like new condition.

The next one after that was the new 1989 Dodge D 50 with Auto. & Air that I purchased on Dec 29Th. 1989. Still have this truck in very good condition and an excellent body.
The 94.000 miles I have put on it hain't many miles for a truck that's 16 years old.

In June 1991 I bought a 1983 Dodge D 50 with Auto & Air.
Had 117,000 miles on it when I got it.
Sold it in 2003 with 203,000 miles on it and a busted frame.
It was a sweet truck and served me well for a very very low cost of only 100 dollars a year.

Back some where in the late nineties I bought a 1986 Dodge D50 with Auto & Air.
In 2002 I rebuilt the motor in it at 96,000 because the body was good and solid and well above average condition.
Thinking of painting it Harley Davidson Orange.
It now has 106,000 miles on it, again not many miles for a 19 year old truck.
This is my every day driver and replaced the 1983 Dodge D 50.
This is my toy and I would have to say My Favorite truck of the bunch.

A few months after buying the 86 Dodge D50 I bought another Import CREAM PUFF.
It's a 1992 Toyota long bed with Auto & Air.
1992 is the last year The Toyota long bed was imported to the USA.
When I bought it, it had 17,000 mile on it. It now is at only 28,000 miles.
I know the whole history on it from when it was new. It is in Mint condition.

I'm beginning to think that I like the Foreign Trucks. L O L


----------



## Mistel (Nov 20, 2001)

*i need help*

I bought a dodge d50 and I am having it shipped to me from California. It is the same as a Mitsubishi mighty max. I have been looking for a used plow and I see what looks like a good one, local, prices looks good, but I'm not sure if it will fit the truck. So, will a 6 1/2 western from a Jeep YJ be big enough for the truck when I angle the blade?


----------



## MrMatty9 (Oct 26, 2005)

*What kind of plow fits it?? 88 D50*

I purchased a 88 Dodge Ram D-50 about three months ago for 500. I am looking for a plow set up for it. What size would fit and what am I looking for? Do I have to do anything to the front end like Timbrens? I appreciate any and all help with the information or where I can find some. Mr. Matt


----------



## Mistel (Nov 20, 2001)

Matt

I went here to get a new blizzard 680

http://www.jerres.com/index.html

You probably don't want to put a $3000 plow on a $500 truck but thats up to you I guess! My truck handles the wieght no problem, 370lbs, with maybe 150lbs salt in the back


----------



## MrMatty9 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Too far for me........*

I appreciate it but it is way too far for me to travel. I am looking for anything local. I am scouting here for ideas of what I should be looking for with regards to a set up, part numbers and or even just a size to start with. Any info is appreciated. Matty


----------

